# Funny story



## beach (Feb 8, 2010)

> I had a early evening call from a customer regarding a water leak in his attic. He was not home when I arrived, but the ladder was in the garage and the scuttle hole was open. I noticed that the ceiling was completely drenched and all the drywall screws were visible. I turned the water on slightly and then went up there to check the leak. In Scottsdale, we have home fire sprinkler systems. Usually they are installed with CPVC pipe, but this one used copper. The leak was in a copper fire line, but it appeared to have been made with a 1/4" drill from underneath it, since the exit hole on top was burred out. I could not see how a drill could have been used on it because there was only about 4 inches between it and the sheetrock ceiling. Anyway, by this time the owner came home and I asked if anyone had been working in the attic that afternoon, and he implied that there had been someone up there. He then called his father to tell him what had happened, and then the father asked to speak to me. When I told him about the hole drilled in the pipe, he asked me, "Could it have been a .22 bullet?". Lights flashed in my head, and I said, "Yes." I then discussed the situation with the customer and he told me that he thought he had heard someone in the attic or on the roof, so he used his .22 automatic and shot holes in the ceiling, and by implication, the roof. Those spots I thought were drywall screws were the .22 holes, about 20 of them. three shots went through the air conditioner and at least one was directly beneath the coil. And one had penetrated the fire line almost perfectly in the center of it. I was then glad that I was not in the attic when he returned home.


 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## JBI (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: Funny story

LMAO! Thanks beach, I needed that one this morning!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: Funny story

Beach,

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol: ; love it.

Hey, remember the funny stories and jokes we told on the old BB until the Webmaster shut the topic down?

You got this one off to a great start.   

Uncle Bob


----------



## beach (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: Funny story

Yeah......there were some pretty good ones too!!! I wonder if the old webmaster still has a job with ICC....


----------



## jpranch (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: Funny story

Good one! LOL   :lol:


----------



## inspecterbake (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: Funny story

He taught that pipe a thing don't mess with me :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## jpranch (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: Funny story

Perhaps I should get bullet proof nail plates into the code??? I could make my fortune??? Hey, dumber things have made money in the "codes". Ah crap... just let another idea go to the cow!  :lol:


----------



## RJJ (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: Funny story

I am sure the strap guy is out in front of this need. besides egg crate hold downs he could market all types of bullet proof guards! Someone sent him a PM! :lol:


----------



## Daddy-0- (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: Funny story

I can't believe he isn't here yet. SHHHHHHHHH


----------



## peach (Feb 14, 2010)

Re: Funny story

Dumb homeowners always trump the Codes..


----------

